# Dirtie's New Avatar



## tshu (Apr 27, 2007)

Dirtie, we made this for you.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I need a new avatar, tshu draw one.
> what i do???
> do a train coming out of a pokeball with a heart of gold.
> >_<
> ...


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Apr 27, 2007)

you are a monster tshu


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 27, 2007)

nice work takam


----------



## tshu (Apr 27, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Apr 27 2007 said:


> nice work takam


lmbo >_


----------



## jelbo (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome. BTW, what's that little blue guy from anyway? He rocks.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks tshu sir you are awesome as always


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 27, 2007)

That's probably the best avatar ever. Right along side tshu's gay Tintin


----------



## Costello (Apr 27, 2007)

QUOTE(jelbo @ Apr 27 2007 said:


> Wow, that's awesome. BTW, what's that little blue guy from anyway? He rocks.


POCOYO!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tshu you are my tshu


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 27, 2007)

genius. actually.


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 27, 2007)

dude thats a pretty awesome drawing...


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## Orc (Apr 27, 2007)

Awesome tshu mah boi! Digital painting wets my panties (I cry on them)...
Nice work btw .TakaM.


----------



## MaHe (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow, that's a nice drawing. Great work, .Takam!


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 27, 2007)

That train is looking a little Dirtie. Fantastic work!


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 27, 2007)

People all over the world... join hands!
Start a LOVE TRAIN...
*LOVE TRAIN!*

(Nice work, .TakaM!)


----------



## tshu (Apr 27, 2007)

I CHOOSE YOO, CHOO-CHOO!

Choo-Choo used Heart of Gold! The foe fainted!


----------



## amptor (Apr 27, 2007)

what


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 27, 2007)

Awesome!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thnx for including the large version, the tiny one really doesn't do it justice (but still makes a damned good avatar). Hey the little dude looks like a little dirtie lego man


----------



## lagman (Apr 27, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 27 2007 said:


> what












Great avatar.


----------



## hankchill (Apr 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jelbo @ Apr 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that's awesome. BTW, what's that little blue guy from anyway? He rocks.
> ...



Haha yeah my little 7 month old son loves watching that show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's cute


----------



## amptor (Apr 27, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Apr 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > what
> ...



ooookayyy.... I kinda gathered that from the lame large bold font above.  *cough*weirdoes*cough*

oh and february was 2 months ago.


----------



## Westside (Apr 27, 2007)

his avatar is ~7kb


----------



## tshu (Apr 27, 2007)

Actually that wasn't supposed to be a Ralph valentine's day reference at all, but sure.

I actually hate the Simpsons. Like really. :'(


----------



## Jax (Apr 27, 2007)

I can destroy that train with just one Phoenix Down!


----------



## nileyg (Apr 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Apr 27 2007 said:


> I can destroy that train with just one Phoenix Down!


...poor train...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...poor Dirtie (he be on train)...


----------



## TPi (Apr 28, 2007)

tshu this creation is awesome

i have good ideas i just cant do any of them

then you execute them perfectly

tshu ur great job


----------

